# Valerio Bianchini new coach of Virtus Bologna



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

Valerio Bianchini is the new coach of Virtus Bologna. The 58 years old coach has been the only one who has won three Italian championships with three different teams. The last one was in the season 88-89, in Pesaro. 
His last trophy has been an Italian Cup during the season 1997-98 with Fortitudo Bologna. 
Practically, a coach of a basketball that doesn't exist anymore (he was a great coach during the 80's, he was already boiled during the 90's, in the 3rd millennium he's a fossilized mummy. 
Go on in this way, mr. Madrigali (owner of Virtus Bologna): he lost coach Ettore Messina in March, then he has been forced to call him back because of the reaction of the supporters; at Summer he lost again Messina and Roberto Brunamonti, to call as coach another boiled, Bogdan Tanjevic ("Fetid cigar") and the illetterate Gianfranco Lombardi as general manager. 
He refused to respect the contract with Sani Becirovic, and now the situation is going in a court. At Christmas, Marco Madrigali had to choose a new coach. There was only one worst than Bogdan Tanjevic, and he was Valerio Bianchini. Madrigali signed him. 
Great job. 

take care


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree with you WP that Madrigali isn't doing a good job. If you change the coach all the time and don't provide stability to the team. This will reflect in the court.

The team isn't playing at their potential. The injuries aren't helping too. :yes:

I heard that Bell's injury is pretty bad. Can someone tell me how bad it is? How long untill he returns to play?


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Hi WP ( i'm zoom on the telebasket forum)
can you telle me what's up with becirovic's injury ???.. will he play bball again or is he the next Oded Katash??


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

*Koblenz*: which potential? We are talking about a team that is built on Antoine Rigaudeau, who is still a great player but getting old quickly; Alessandro Frosini, who has never been a protagonist in his teams; Matiaz Smodis, just come to play basketball after 6 months; Derrick Dial, the classical usual American guard without nature, character, personality, who has only a European experience with Peristeri B.C. (1998-99). 

1) Is Dejan Koturovic a basketball player? 
2) Is Charlie Bell a basketball player? No, not at all. He's tactically *******m he breaks always the offensive systems of the team playing in his selfish and idiot way. 
3) Is German Scarone a basketball player, a point guard? He was an athletic point guard without brain, now after the injuries at his knee is simply a point guard without brain. 
4) Is David Andersen a basketball player? He needed to be always stimulated by coach Messina, with Tanjevic (long live anarchy) he has shown only a worsening. 
5) Is Ruslan Avleev a basketball player? "One of the best 5-6 players in Europe", told the former general manager, Gianfranco Lombardi. A number 4 the Tanjevic was using as number 3, and not only, a psychotic who kicked a referee. 
6) Is Mladen Sekularac a basketball player? Dado Lombardi: "he's a Danilovic, but better passing the ball". And Tanjevic decided to put the new Danilovic (but new Bodiroga too) in the spot "1". 

Great. 

This is simply not a good basketball team, with average players, or weak players. "Tanjevic won the French league last season", Thank God. I can bet everything you want that with Vujcic on court and the normal roster of ASVEL, I win a French championship as coach? 
Virtus is a poor team, without personality, without anything. They are going to play in the top-16 because the group C was deadly easy, with Ulker, Real Madrid, Olympiakos, ASVEL, Partizan, Slask... what if they would have been included, for example, in Group B? 
About Bell, to close, he will be back in 4 months. 


*Zoom*: nice to meet you here. Personally, I don't know exactly the situation of Sani Becirovic. 
I has left the crutches some weeks ago, but he can't walk so much. Some days ago (14-12-2002) he has been referee for some minutes at an amatorial basketball tournament in Bologna (here are some pictures of the dinner following the tornament, and a photo of Sani too http://www.jarring.it/bononiadocet/chicche.htm), but then he had to stop saying: "my legs hurt, I've to sit down". 
That's all what I know. 

Take care, GF.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

WP, I wasn't saying that they are a perfect team. I'm just saying that hey could play better than this.

WP check your PM system.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

What's my "PM system"?


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

PM stands for personal messaging. When you log in the basketballboards website and after you've clicked on "Forums" you will see on the top of the page your name followed by the number of personal messages that you have. 

Personal messages are messages that are sent among posters and that you can read only yourself. That is, no one has access to them apart from you. Something like e-mailing within the Forum. 

I knew that you didn't know about this service because I had sent you one PM, about 10 days ago, but you didn't reply.


----------

